# New member needs info on Mason Jar.



## CreekWalker (Dec 29, 2015)

I reposted this for the a new member. Who needs info on a mason jar. https://www.antique-bottles.net/showthread.php?686270-Jar-only-says-mason


----------



## jarsnstuff (Dec 30, 2015)

Circa 1900-1906 by the Greenfield Fruit Jar Co., Greenfield IN. Value $8-10 in quart, $10-15 in HG or pint.  The line under Mason is referred to as a shepherd's crook.


----------



## JForshey (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks! I wasn't sure exactly where to put it!


----------



## JForshey (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks for the info jarsnstuff ! I knew it was older than some of mine from the 40's - 60's, but no way to tell for sure. The fact that it cut me while handling it was a hint. It was from a house that hasn't been lived in during my lifetime, but playmates of my Dad lived there.


----------



## 2find4me (Dec 30, 2015)

Nice jar, you don't see those too often.


----------



## Ace (Jan 3, 2016)

The colour is the first indicator on the jar being older, and it's a ground top that's your second sign that it's older!


----------

